# RIBBON CRIMPERS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know those ribbon crimper's you can get at the craft stores?

Guys have been using them to make corrugated siding and roofing by running pop cans through them 

What is the thickest material any one has run through them?

Gage wise, 

JJ


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi JJ, 

about 4 thou - that what popcans are. The same thickness 'food trays' you have will be easier as they are softer: the pop cans do need annealing. 

Also ensure the crimper has two handles - one at each end as you will need them to keep the sheet straight, fixing the crimper in a large vice to keep it still. 

Make the crimps 3 or so at a time, reverse it (to make them better defined) and then anotther 3.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I run aluminium from those cheapie, disposable cooking pans through mine. The cooking pans come from the dollar store. 
Dave


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

Since you're pretty good at making things for yourself, maybe you might want to try what 'Yogi' made for himself.

Yogi's Heavy-duty Homemade Crimper[/b]


----------

